# LT and RT Modifiers



## kburow5446@gmail.com (Dec 5, 2017)

I have worked in both facility and professional claims billing for 15+ years and now coding for 3 1/2 years.  We have always added anatomical modifiers of LT and RT to our professional claims for any procedure.  I am now being told that that is inappropriate and that the LT and RT is for facility claims only because it is listed under Modifiers for Hospital Outpatient use only.  We coded RT and LT for 3 years on our professional claims for another practice and never had any issues.  I know it was not for payment purposes just for informational.  I remember seeing them used when I billed professional claims as well.  What is everyones thoughts on this.  I appreciate your feedback.
I do understand that it might not matter if I include them or not, although I can tell you we have received denials in certain cases when 2 procedures were done on 2 different sides and a modifier was not there.  
Kelly


----------



## calvarez (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi:  I have been using them for professional claims for years without any problems.
Hope this helps!
Corrie


----------



## daedolos (Dec 5, 2017)

Not sure who gave you the modifier advice but per CPT, certain procedures require the laterality.  Also, diagnoses often have a laterality, and if the two do not match, it is grounds for a claim denial.

Peace
@_*
Just saying


----------

